

Y Combinator president upvotes Reddit with $50M investment - emilepetrone
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/30/y-combinator-backers-upvote-reddit-with-50m-investment/

======
minimaxir
_Yet, one of the biggest instances of Reddit not having the resources it
needed can be seen with its community moderation. The site is huge, and has a
very active base of users, which makes it difficult to police when people
share things that are against Reddit’s policy._

This isn't accurate. There are enough moderators, but the core issue is with
transparency. Reddit's policy is more laissez-faire, in which admins won't
take action unless you a) get caught breaking Reddit's rules or b) get caught
violating common decency _by the media_.

When Reddit closed The Fappening after the publicity was on the downswing,
many users asked "If The Fappening is closed due to obscene content, why are
other _worse_ subreddits not closed?", which is a fair counterpoint. Wong
clarified that it was due to DCMA requests, but then stated that it's the
user's responsibility not to share bad content. (
[http://www.redditblog.com/2014/09/every-man-is-
responsible-f...](http://www.redditblog.com/2014/09/every-man-is-responsible-
for-his-own.html) )

There's free speech, and then there's the ethics of promoting _and profiting_
off of abusive/illegal content.

------
techdog
The article doesn't really say how they'll spend $50 million, which is a huge
investment, or what its current run rate is or what happened to the money
Conde Nast put in.

------
tonyplee
Is this mean YC is now a big time VC?

~~~
dude_abides
No, it just means that YC's head is now a big-league VC. (This is his personal
investment)

------
jgalt212
Surprise, surprise Andreessen Horowitz spraying big money at yet another shop
that doesn't need it. Guess they didn't ge the memo about Marc complaining
about burn rates.

